#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Сутта Нипата: интересные места #1

## Балдинг

На dhamma.ru размещен русский перевод Сутта Нипаты, представляющийся более литературным, чем перевод, размещенный на theravada.ru. 

Желательно освежить в памяти текст в целом, он небольшой. Затем вернуться к интересному месту.

1.4 Касибхарадваджа сутта "Брахман Касибхарадваджа"

80. Тогда сказал Совершенный:
– Что добыто здесь в поучении, тем не питаюсь я: это, о брахман, уже не устав для того, кто видит ясно; Будда отвергает ранее добытое, – таково от века правило Будд.

На theravada.ru это место переведено по другому и снабжено комментарием. 

[Будда]:
«Коль над едой строфы пропеты – 
Есть эту пищу мне не подобает.
Это брахман в норму не входит,
Что соблюдают [святые] провидцы.
Будды отвергнут всю эту пищу,
Строфы над коей были пропеты.
Раз таковая есть норма, брахман,
Их поведения принцип таков. (6)

Назовем версию понимания, основывающуюся на переводе theravada.ru, традиционной интерпретацией. Версия перевода на dhamma.ru заключает в себе более интересный вариант понимания. Но прежде, чем рассматривать его, обратим внимание на эту часть фразы:

Версия dhamma.ru: ...это, о брахман, *уже не* устав *для того, кто* видит ясно...

Версия theravada.ru: ...Это брахман в *норму* не входит, *Что соблюдают* [святые] провидцы....

Как вы видите, присутствует контрадикторность переводов, если в первом пропозиция: некая норма (устав) для некоторого ума (обладающего ясным видением) *уже не норма* [зачем освобожденному (Будде) норма, если он видит само обстояние дел]; то во втором варианте, наоборот, речь о норме, которую следует соблюдать провидцу.

В этой связи вопрос: насколько палийский оригинал содержит в себе демонстрируемую противоречивость? Если палийский оригинал не содержит противоречия, то какая из версий ближе к аутентичному тексту?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ....ближе к аутентичному тексту?


Gāthābhigītaṃ me abhojaneyyaṃ,
Sampassataṃ brāhmaṇa nesa dhammo;
Gāthābhigītaṃ panudanti buddhā,
Dhamme satī brāhmaṇa vuttiresā

 здесь что то типа того, что Будда не может принять пищу, как такую что принесла ему песня (типа как в качестве платы за песню\декламацию стихов) и вот такое принятие пищи(как плату за "песню") не в обычае настоящих\истинных провидцев,
а вот то, что Будды не принимают так пищу (типа как плату за песню\декламацию стихов(\выступление\представление)) это такой обычай везде где есть Дхарма.

вообще сами эти строки на пали, это стихи, причём содержащие речевой оборот, который можно отнести к тому что здесь и сейчас принято называть _троп_, поэтому прямой перевод вряд ли важен и щепетильный разбор значений слов которые использовали переводчики кмк. также излишен.

----------

Балдинг (01.03.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> вообще сами эти строки на пали, это стихи, причём содержащие речевой оборот, который можно отнести к тому что здесь и сейчас принято называть _троп_, поэтому прямой перевод вряд ли важен и щепетильный разбор значений слов которые использовали переводчики кмк. также излишен.


Ясно. Тут другой момент. Аутентичное значение аутентичным значением. А то, что вышло у Н. И. Герасимова -- это как у Дэвида Линча, случайно (элемент мистики) перевелось так, что слова обрели дополнительные смыслы, отсутствующие в аутентичном значении. Магия.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ясно. Тут другой момент. Аутентичное значение аутентичным значением. А то, что вышло у Н. И. Герасимова -- это как у Дэвида Линча, случайно (элемент мистики) перевелось так, что слова обрели дополнительные смыслы, отсутствующие в аутентичном значении. Магия.


дополнительные смыслы возникли в уме читающего. это не заложено в произведении, в этом нет заслуги переводчика, 
это чисто раскрытие богатства потенциала ума читающего ; )


Как по мне, то более обращает на себя внимание ситуация - пашущий брахман и зарабатывающий себе этим на жизнь.
с одной стороны показывает положение дел в том древнеиндийском обществе где были и такие деревни\поселения где вообще всё населения по варне брахманы, а с другой стороны: 
по правильному - пашущих для заработка себе на пропитание брахманов не должно быть.
и вот эта пища полученная таким презренным как для брахмана путём, плюс данная Будде типа как плата за выступление что презренно для Будд, вот эта пища получилась такой что её нельзя даже дать никакому существу

----------


## Балдинг

> Как по мне, то более обращает на себя внимание ситуация - пашущий брахман...


Ну это [вспомним дополненную классификацию Якова Эммануиловича Голосовкера, три уровня: фабульный план; авторский план; под-авторский, экстра-авторские планы)] -- фабульный план (кстати, тоже, читая начало произведения, еще раз вернулся и еще раз прочел "брахман"), бэкграундом к восприятию которого хорошо также иметь места из других сутт, которые на память сейчас не смогу поднять, содержащих определенные высказывания Будды о работе. Но он (фабульный план) не стоил того, чтобы брать в руки перо. 
А вот "оговорка" Герасимова показалась любопытной :-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.03.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> Как по мне, то более обращает на себя внимание ситуация - пашущий брахман и зарабатывающий себе этим на жизнь.
> с одной стороны показывает положение дел в том древнеиндийском обществе где были и такие деревни\поселения где вообще всё населения по варне брахманы, а с другой стороны: 
> по правильному - пашущих для заработка себе на пропитание брахманов не должно быть.
> и вот эта пища полученная таким презренным как для брахмана путём, плюс данная Будде типа как плата за выступление что презренно для Будд, вот эта пища получилась такой что её нельзя даже дать никакому существу


Sorry, не удержался. Ниже в Сутта-нипате эту идею приоткрывают. Красиво.

2.7 Брахмана-дхаммика сутта
"Обычаи брахманов"
[...]
283. – Древние мудрецы отличались терпением и покорностью: все отринув, к чему пять чувств зовут человека, они бодрствовали в размышлении о своем неотъемлемом благе.
284. Не было скота у брахман, и ни золота, ни жита не было у них, – было одно только благо мудрости, и верно хранили они свое лучшее сокровище.
285. Что другими было приготовлено для них и, как питание, поставлено при дверях, только то, доставленное благочестием, и брали себе они.
286. Приходили к ним благосклонные люди, и из дальних стран и местные жители, приходили в разноцветных одеждах, с палатками и постелями, и прославляли брахман.
287. Неколебимы были те брахманы, непобедимы; Истина покровительствовала им; когда останавливались они при дверях жилищ, никто не мог противиться им.
[...]
И дальше про метаморфозы. 

Кстати, в связи с красотой, в переводе ДН 15 на theravada.ru имеется интересный фрагмент:

Восемь освобождений

Ананда, есть эти восемь освобождений. Какие восемь?
(1) Вот [практикующий], обладая формой, видит формы. Таково первое освобождение.
(2) Вот [практикующий], не воспринимая формы внутренне, видит формы внешне. Таково второе освобождение.
*(3) Вот [практикующий] настроен только на идею «красивого». Таково третье освобождение.*
(4) С полным преодолением восприятий форм, с угасанием восприятий столкновения, [вызываемых органами чувств], не обращающий внимания на восприятие множественности, [воспринимая]: «безграничное пространство», [практикующий] входит и пребывает в сфере безграничного пространства. Таково четвёртое освобождение.
(5) С полным преодолением сферы безграничного пространства, осознавая, что «сознание безгранично», [практикующий] входит и пребывает в сфере безграничного сознания. Таково пятое освобождение.
(6) С полным преодолением сферы безграничного сознания, осознавая, что «здесь ничего нет», [практикующий] входит и пребывает в сфере отсутствия всего. Таково шестое освобождение.
(7) С полным преодолением сферы отсутствия всего, [практикующий] входит и пребывает в сфере ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия. Таково седьмое освобождение.
(8) С полным преодолением сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, [практикующий] входит и пребывает в прекращении восприятия и чувствования. Таково восьмое освобождение. 
Ананда, когда монах достигает этих восьми освобождений в прямом порядке, в обратном порядке, и в прямом и в обратном порядке; когда он достигает их и выходит из них когда он хочет, таким образом, которым хочет, и [пребывает в них] так долго, как хочет; и когда с уничтожением пятен [загрязнений ума] он здесь и сейчас входит и пребывает в незапятнанном освобождении ума, освобождении мудростью, засвидетельствовав это для себя самостоятельно прямым знанием, то тогда он зовётся монахом, который освобождён обоими путями. И, Ананда, нет другого освобождения обоими путями, которые было бы выше и превосходнее, нежели это».

Которого в переводе на dhamma.ru нет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> (3) Вот [практикующий] настроен только на идею «красивого». Таково третье освобождение..


эх, и я не удержусь ; )

оригинал:
_Subhanteva adhimutto hoti, ayaṃ tatiyo vimokkho._
Бхикшу Бодхи:
_One is released upon the idea of the beautiful. This is the third emancipation_
Бхикшу Тханиссаро:
_One is intent only on the beautiful. This is the third emancipation._
Упасака Кхантибало:
_Он настраивается только на красивое, – таково третье освобождение._
А.Я. Сыркин:
_Он устремлен к [мысли]: „[Это] прекрасно“. Это — третья [ступень] освобождения._
В.К. Шохин:
_«Хорошо!» — такова направленность. Это — третья стадия освобождения._

Обратите внимание на переводы Бхикшу Бодхи и В.К. Шохина
переводы противоположны (вообще перевод Бхикшу Бодхи следующий традиции понимания противоположен всем остальным переводам (и даже SV на на theravada.ru переводя с перевода Бхикшу Бодхи искривил его причём без примечания)), но в Аттхакатхе довольно хорошо\красиво\лепо\прекрасно объяснён смысл, как то: что это освобождение от мысли\идеи "красиво\прекрасно\хорошо" когда распространяется во всем пространстве ума сияние Четырёх Безмерных(а именно Четыре Безмерных и названы "красивым\прекрасным\хорошим", а не чтото иное из охватывающегося смысловым полем\областью ""красота""). 

третье освобождение
это когда уже не нужна мысль\идея "красивого\прекрасного\хорошего", так как это "красивое\прекрасное\хорошее" уже заполнило сиянием весь ум.
и это Хорошо! ; )

----------

Балдинг (07.03.2021)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Версия dhamma.ru: ...это, о брахман, *уже не* устав *для того, кто* видит ясно...
> 
> Версия theravada.ru: ...Это брахман в *норму* не входит, *Что соблюдают* [святые] провидцы....
> 
> Как вы видите, присутствует контрадикторность переводов, если в первом пропозиция: некая норма (устав) для некоторого ума (обладающего ясным видением) *уже не норма* [зачем освобожденному (Будде) норма, если он видит само обстояние дел]; то во втором варианте, наоборот, речь о норме, которую следует соблюдать провидцу.
> 
> В этой связи вопрос: насколько палийский оригинал содержит в себе демонстрируемую противоречивость? Если палийский оригинал не содержит противоречия, то какая из версий ближе к аутентичному тексту?


Перевод Герасимова ближе к наилучшему на сегодня переводу досточтимого Бхиккху Бодхи:




> [The Blessed One:]
> 
> 81. “Food over which verses have been recited is not to be eaten by me;
> 
> this, brahmin, is not the principle of those who see.
> 
> The buddhas reject food over which verses have been recited;
> 
> there being such a principle, brahmin, this is their conduct.


https://wisdomexperience.org/ebook/t...n-the-serpent/

----------

Балдинг (07.03.2021)

----------


## Ассаджи

> *(3) Вот [практикующий] настроен только на идею «красивого». Таково третье освобождение.*


Есть два объяснения этой фразы - как относящейся к практике касин и как относящейся к практике брахма-вихар:




> By (3) is meant the attainment of the fine-material absorptions (jhāna, q.v.) by means of concentrating the mind on perfectly pure and bright colours as objects of the kasina (q.v.). According to Pts.M. this mental state is produced also by concentrating the mind on the 4 sublime states, i.e. all-embracing kindness, compassion, sympathetic joy and equanimity, in consequence of which allbeings appear perfectly pure and glorified, and thus the mind turns to the beautiful.


http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb/u_v/vimokkha.htm

----------

Балдинг (07.03.2021)

----------


## sergey

Вот перевод комментария про восемь освобождений на английский https://tipitaka.theravada.su/node/table/18966 (Слева - галочки, чтобы отображались оригинал, перевод, комментарии, если не отображается.)
Есть еще перевод сутты о Касибхарадвадже Т.Елизаренковой: https://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/snp/snp_eli.htm#snp1_4
Её перевод обсуждавшейся строфы такой:



> – Я не беру того, что дают за пение гатх:
> Для тех, кто видит истину, – это не дхарма.
> Отвергают Будды то, что дают за пение гатх.
> И пока дхарма жива, жив и обычай этот.

----------

Ассаджи (05.03.2021), Балдинг (07.03.2021), Владимир Николаевич (05.03.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> эх, и я не удержусь ; )
> 
> оригинал:
> _Subhanteva adhimutto hoti, ayaṃ tatiyo vimokkho._
> Бхикшу Бодхи:
> _One is released upon the idea of the beautiful. This is the third emancipation_
> 
> вообще перевод Бхикшу Бодхи следующий традиции понимания противоположен *всем остальным* переводам


Благодарю за подробное разъяснение!
Контрольное уточнение: верно ли понимание, что *буквальное* значение корректно передано как раз у Бхиккху Бодхи -- в палийском оригинале именно "освобождение от (adhimutto) идеи красивого (subhanteva)"?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Контрольное уточнение: верно ли понимание, что *буквальное* значение корректно передано как раз у Бхиккху Бодхи -- в палийском оригинале именно "освобождение от (adhimutto) идеи красивого (subhanteva)"?


Посмотрите лучше весь комментарий в переводе досточтимого Бхиккху Бодхи, Сергей приводил ссылку выше:

Subhantveva adhimutto hotīti iminā suvisuddhesu nīlādīsu vaṇṇakasiṇesu jhānāni dassitāni. 	

"One is released upon the idea of the beautiful." By this are shown the jhánas attained through very pure colour kasinas. 	

Tattha kiñcāpi antoappanāyaṃ subhanti ābhogo natthi, yo pana visuddhaṃ subhaṃ kasiṇamārammaṇaṃ karitvā viharati, so yasmā subhanti adhimutto hotīti vattabbataṃ āpajjati, tasmā evaṃ desanā katā. 	

In the meditative absorption itself there is no concern with the idea of the beautiful. But because one who dwells in meditation taking as his object a pure and beautiful kasina can be described as “released upon the idea of the beautiful,” the teaching is expounded in those words. 	

Paṭisambhidāmagge pana – "kathaṃ subhantveva adhimutto hotīti vimokkho? 	

In the Patisambhidamagga, however, it is said: “ ’One is released upon the idea of the beautiful’—how is this an emancipation? 	

Idha bhikkhu mettāsahagatena cetasā ekaṃ disaṃ pharitvā viharati - pe - mettāya bhāvitattā sattā appaṭikūlā honti. 	

Herein, a bhikkhu dwells pervading one direction, etc. with a mind endowed with loving-kindness;through the development of loving-kindness beings are not repulsive to him. 	

Karuṇā, muditā, upekkhāsahagatena cetasā ekaṃ disaṃ pharitvā viharati - pe - upekkhāya bhāvitattā sattā appaṭikūlā honti. 	

So too for compassion, sympathetic joy, and equanimity. 	

Evaṃ subhaṃ tveva adhimutto hotīti vimokkho"ti (paṭi. ma. 1.212) vuttaṃ. 	

Such is the emancipation: ‘One is released upon the idea of the beautiful’ ” (Patis II 39).

----------

Балдинг (07.03.2021)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Контрольное уточнение: верно ли понимание, что *буквальное* значение корректно передано как раз у Бхиккху Бодхи -- в палийском оригинале именно "освобождение от (adhimutto) идеи красивого (subhanteva)"?


наиболее буквальный перевод у В.К. Шохина

(разве что слово "стадия" добавлено)

----------

Балдинг (08.03.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> наиболее буквальный перевод у В.К. Шохина
> 
> (разве что слово "стадия" добавлено)


Хвала провидению, что решил контрольное уточнение сделать. Ведь развороты получаются различные*.

Выходит (в кассу корректировки поста # 11), что в слове "adhimutto" = часть слова "adhi" -- имеет в виду направительность; а "mutto" -- производная от "muta", мысль, мыслимый.
____________
* Если читать красота contra, то работает красота:

- тяготеющая к значению, содержащемуся в Сутта-нипате (тем самым _легализуем_ неожиданно возникшее ответвление про красоту в теме про Сутта-нипату) 2.11 Рахула сутте "К Рахуле":
340. Избегай темы красивого (субха-нимитта), связанной со страстью;
или
Вида [объекта чувств] остерегайся,
Что так красив и с вожделением связан.
Попутно здесь возникает желательность расшифровать "ntveva" из "subhantveva";

- как восприятие множественности (красивой/некрасивой) как таковой, в принципе, которую следует негировать как промежуточный этап к еще более редуцированному феномену. Воспринимая форму, не выделять в ней красивое (гармоничное), а преодолеть восприятие множественности в форме, на которой (множественности) и базируется красота как форма. Тем самым ум спускается глубже, где понятие "красиво" уже не работает.

Если же читать красота pro, то там другой разворот становится функционален. Если коротко, в порядке memories: звено в одном из вариантов последовательности абстрагирования [хорошо видно, когда синтетически созерцаем сразу четыре ступени: 1 (форма+содержимое), 2 (только форма), 3 (только гармония в форме, или отделение ментальной гармонической составляющей от "видимой внешне формы" (курьезно, что, если вспомнить цветовосприятие, то чистый цвет есть *моно*хромная волна; есть и "грязные" цвета, это когда цвет получается смешением нескольких монохромных волн)) с выходом в 4 (пространство как таковое, как предтеча всего ранее последовательно воспринимавшегося, как условие, вместилище, или по Канту -- одна из фундаментальных категорий ума)].

Факультативно

Не лишено вероятия, что будет любопытно также отсозерцать два варианта _подводки_ к категории пространства: в МН 121 и в "Восьми освобождениях".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2021)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "subhantveva"


или, как в нашем случае: subhanteva  ...
subha (используя более расширенную, чем принято в пали,  палитру записи спирантов: शुभ ) это в первую очередь значение - "хорошо" (или может даже типа: "хорошесть") , уже отсюда использование типа "красота",  
напр. приблизительно как в русском языке "хорошенькая девушка", хотя кмк. в русском уже слишком разошлись семантические области\поля ""хорошо"" и ""красиво"", 

хорошо бы подошло  українське " гарно ",  чаще переводимое на русский как  "хорошо", а в употреблении типа " гарна жінка " переводимое как " красивая женщина " и в какой-то мере объединяющее значения ""хорошо"" и ""красиво"" как и _subha_ (शुभ)

плюс, как и область значение русского ""хорошо"" (что есть и в укр. ""гарно"") область смысла ""subha (शुभ)"" пересекается со смысловыми областями ""благо" ""добро"" и т.п., чего не скажешь о ""красота"" (или может: уже не скажешь, в наше время)

----------

Балдинг (08.03.2021)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Попутно здесь возникает желательность расшифровать "*ntveva*" из "subhantveva";
> 
> - как восприятие множественности (красивой/некрасивой) как таковой, в принципе, которую следует негировать как промежуточный этап к еще более редуцированному феномену.


Мне здесь еще видится отсылка к н-мерности реальности (*n*), иллюзорной в трехмерной редукции, подобно телевизионному изображению (*tv*), и соблазнительной, подобно первой из женщин (*eva*).

----------

Балдинг (08.03.2021)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Попутно


попутно

subhanteva: subha - t[i] - eva

t[i] сокращённая частица iti указывающая на прямую речь (чаще в письменных текстах)  или на обозначение понятия(идеи) при использовании как в тексте так и в устной речи, и в том и в том случае в русском языке на письме передаётся с помощью кавычек ".."
eva  междометие выражающее эмоциональное усиления в речи, типа: "ведь" или "же", подобными междометиями часто густо всплошь усеяны все индийские тексты (как изначально письменные литературным слогом так и передающие устную речь) при переводе на современные западные языки чаще всего упускаются (чтот типа боязнь просторечия)), но можно ведь передать и восклицательным знаком же 

_«Хорошо!» — такова направленность_

ведь, прекрасно, практически буквально и дословно передано, же ; )

----------

Балдинг (08.03.2021)

----------


## Vladiimir

> ... а "mutto" -- производная от "muta", мысль, мыслимый.


mutto -- производная от "mutta" (санскр. mukta) от корня "muc". Adhimuccati  --> adhimutta.

----------

Балдинг (08.03.2021)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> mutto -- производная от "mutta" (санскр. mukta) от корня "muc". Adhimuccati  --> adhimutta.


[....удалённое...], так как:

 можно найти и непосредственно adhimutto
https://dictionary.sutta.org/zh_TW/browse/a/adhimutto/

----------

Балдинг (08.03.2021)

----------


## Vladiimir

> не тут другое, поищите например этимологию
> 
> adhimutti


Это Вы поищете.

----------


## Vladiimir

A Dictionary of Pali by Margaret Cone:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вот перевод именно adhimutto на буддийском ресурсе:
https://dictionary.sutta.org/zh_TW/browse/a/adhimutto/

и практически все переводчики именно в таком направлении  перевели adhimutto
напр:

Упасака Кхантибало:
Он *настраивается* только на красивое, – таково третье освобождение.
А.Я. Сыркин:
Он *устремлен* к [мысли]: „[Это] прекрасно“. Это — третья [ступень] освобождения.
В.К. Шохин:
«Хорошо!» — такова *направленность*. Это — третья стадия освобождения.

----------

Балдинг (08.03.2021)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вот перевод на буддийском ресурсе:
> https://dictionary.sutta.org/zh_TW/browse/a/adhimutto/
> 
> и практически все переводчики именно в таком направлении  перевели adhimutto
> напр:
> 
> Упасака Кхантибало:
> Он *настраивается* только на красивое, – таково третье освобождение.
> А.Я. Сыркин:
> ...


Вы о чем, вообще? Вы статью из словаря выше видели? Чем в ней перевод отличается от этих? *И, вообще, где я обсуждал перевод?* 

Речь в моем сообщении была о том, что "mutta" в слове "аdhimutta" не имеет отношения к "muta" ("мысль", "мыслемое"), а восходит к корню "muc".  Cанскритский эвивалент будет adhimukta (от санскр. аdhimucyate).

----------

Балдинг (08.03.2021), Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2021)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы о чем, вообще? Вы статью из словаря выше видели? Чем в ней перевод отличается от этих? *И, вообще, где я обсуждал перевод?* 
> 
> .


Извините, на маленьких экранах текст при таком скрине - не читаем

Думал будете клонить к "освобождение", как к дословному переводу.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Извините, на маленьких экранах текст при таком скрине - не читаем
> 
> Думал будете клонить к "освобождение", как к дословному переводу.


"Освобождение" - получается при ошибочном прочтении с vimutta. Так, некоторые редакции текстов отличаются тем, что в одних редакциях *vimutta*, а других *adhimutta*. Получается такая путаница. Словари, кстати указывают на это. См. например, ниже скриншот с Критического словаря Пали.


  Но, это касается не данного текста.

----------

Балдинг (08.03.2021), Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2021)

----------


## Vladiimir

"mutta" (санскр. mukta) - "освобожденный", "выпущенный", "развязанный", "отпущенный" и этимология, которая может дать значения типа "устремленный", на первый взгляд не очевидна. Но это только на первый взгляд. Из корня "muc"  с некоторой долей воображения можно вывести значения, типа "устремленный", которые он дает при комбинации с префиксом adhi-.

----------

Балдинг (08.03.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> Мне здесь еще видится отсылка к н-мерности реальности (*n*), иллюзорной в трехмерной редукции, подобно телевизионному изображению (*tv*), и соблазнительной, подобно первой из женщин (*eva*).


Часть 1. Лирическая

А. Сарказм принимается. Тут, действительно, следует *отдавать себе отчет*. Дабы (а) не перегнуть палку; (б) перегибая палку, осознавать: "перегибаю палку"; (в) видеть, *где* перегибание палки продуктивно (благотворно), *где* непродуктивно (неблаготворно).

Б. Упражение. На ловца и зверь бежит. Как раз не так давно в теме "Временная оперативная тема" имел место симптоматичный пример, лицезрение которого навевает скорбь. Попробуйте прочесть сутту про беременную женщину (Удана 2.8 Суппаваса сутта) не через "жесть", не через "не очень далекие (малограмотные)", что, строго говоря *не есть прочтение* сутты (поглумились, пожали плечами и отмахнулись), а прочесть великодушно -- сиречь продуктивно (благотворно). 

В. Разберем более близкий случай с Герасимовым. Если *отдавать себе отчет*, то в имевшем место случае ум имеет как (i) аутентичную расшифровку, так и (ii) эпи-феноменальную интерпретацию, возникающую "посредством магии перевода". Которую, при необходимости, можно легко отодвинуть, а можно использовать и диалектически _вне привязки_ к конкретному узкому контексту.

Г. Этот человек -- эта мысль. Разумеется, не всякий человек может нести (удерживать) мысль, которую несет (удерживает) другой человек. Свято место пусто не бывает: обыденный ум (машинный интеллект) из экономии ресурса (а самостоятельное мышление слишком ресурсоемко) склонен скорее заполнить пустующее место (то есть то, которое не заполнено самостоятельным мышлением, то, о чем человек не мыслил (ну делами был занят)) готовыми образцами (паттернами). И на всякий вопрос (гипербола, конечно. Далеко не на всякий) у него наготове инсталлированный паттерн. Ну многим этого достаточно. Это ведь и есть нормальный способ существования биологического ума здесь на Земле.

Д. Одним из следствий Г является то, что такой машинный интеллект, усвоив паттерны, затрудняется с тем, чтобы сделать это живой действительностью, стоит лишь поставить его перед лицом необходимости задействовать их в измененной ситуации. Отсюда, кстати, и произрастает распространенное явление так называемого "щелевого мышления". 

Е. Забыл, пока писал Г, Д. 

Думается, в целом идея ясна. Повторим ключевые слова: *отдавать отчет*. И тогда [вспомним благотворные предикаты ума (четасики) из Абхидхамматха Сангахи, там же ясно и прямо излагается] сеансы расширения *операционного поля* ума несколько шире, чем готовой совокупностью предложенных авторитетами паттернов [при этом паттерны авторитетов* тоже в кассу идут, no problem], не только не есть неблаготворное (как следует из саркастического посыла комментируемого поста), но в каких-то случаях наоборот -- ум научается *минимизировать обусловленность случайным*, изменяющимся. 

P.S. Тотальности -- огонь, земля, вода, цвет -- выносим разнообразие за скобки, оставляем одно -- моно = цвета монохромные (чистый зеленый и т. д.). Но там же черным по белому написано: *курьез* :-) Великодушно дух Спинозы не тревожим!

Часть 2. Гносеологическая

Ну и как бы не совсем понятно. Казалось бы, что стоит человеку, *уже знающему язык*, расшифровать часть слова: "ntveva" или "nteva"? (м. б. попутно разъяснив, почему два варианта). *Если по уму, то проще простого*.

____________
* Кстати, припомните случаи, когда сами авторитеты дают противоречивые показания. А потом припомните, что сами авторитеты возникают во времени: один, другой, третий, n-ный. Непостоянное [не будем развивать тему о том, к чему потом приводят разросшиеся сети (по горизонтали и хронологически) авторитетов]. Ясно, что машинному интеллекту проще обретаться в своей тьме (нет прямого видения самой обстановки) в тех случаях, когда на каждую жизненную ситуацию он находит в учебнике правильный ответ авторитета. А те вопросы, на которые учебник ответа не содержит, отметать.
*Однако есть мнение, что от непостоянного можно избавляться.*

----------


## Балдинг

> mutto -- производная от "mutta" (санскр. mukta) от корня "muc". Adhimuccati  --> adhimutta.


Отсюда как раз у меня путаница и пошла (пост 11). Если согласиться с тем, что mutta -- освободившийся, свободный, вольный; то получится красота contra, то есть вариант Бхиккху Бодхи: освобожден от идеи красивого.
Ан нет.

Но благодаря Вашими последующими сообщениям, более-менее разобрался.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Отсюда как раз у меня путаница и пошла (пост 11). Если согласиться с тем, что mutta -- освободившийся, свободный, вольный; то получится красота contra, то есть вариант Бхиккху Бодхи: освобожден от идеи красивого.
> Ан нет.


Сама идея "освобождения", точнее "высвобождения", которую дает корень "muc" происходит от идеи "выскальзывания", "вылезания". Этот корень родственный латинскому mucus "выделения из сноса", "сопли". Древний праиндоевропейский корень реконструируется как *meug/meuk ("скользить", "скользкий", "слизь" и т.д). Т.е. с различными префиксами сама идея корня в индоевропейских языках может передавать и значения "влезания, например, в одежду, обувь", "пролезания, например, в дыру", "втискивание, например, в отверстие" и т.д. Отсюда и совершенно обычные для Пали значения в смысле "устремленный", "сосредоточенный" и т.д.

----------

Балдинг (08.03.2021)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

@*Vladiimir* 
Как-то если помните мы с Вами подымали вопрос о термине "корень" применительно к _дхату_. И здесь как раз кмк. тот случай когда можно к нему вернуться.

В древнеиндийских языках употребляемые в речи слова не происходят непосредственно из _дхату_, в образовании слова будь то глагол или имя  участвуют так называемые "основы".  Адресую это сообщение и Вам и всем тем, кто знает что употребляемые в речи слова образуются от  "основ" и уже к этим прибавляются "падежные" окончания имён (склоняются именно "основы" имени) 
или в случае глаголов, в дхату образуются "основы" глаголов того или иного класса и уже от этих "основ" образуются глаголы. 

Так вот скорее всего в данном нужно говорить минимум о "основе" - adhimuc , от которой уже происходит все эти производные слова adhimuc. Кстати китайцы в вики так и пишут, что присодит от adhimuc ( 的字根來自adhimuc ) и в англоязычной литературе также сейчас можно встретить adhi√muc и даже  √adhi-muc

Не буду отрицать или утверждать происходит ли adhimutto от того же дхату √muc, что и всем известное _мокша_, _мукта_(_мутта_) или менее известное палийское _вимутта_ (_вимукта_), 
но везде где где есть adhi хоть там и находят дхату √muc , но  не имеется значения ""свобода\освобождение""

самый наглядный простой пример:

уже упомянутое известное  mokṣa (мокша)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moksha

а вот adhimokṣa (адхимокша)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adhimok%E1%B9%A3a


без adhi,  всё в области значений дхату √muc \ मुच् \ मुचँ \ मुचॢँ , в области значений मोक्षणे प्रमोचने मोदने च (to free, to liberate, to leave, to release, to loosen, to abandon, to grant, to give money) 
всё дело вот в этом adhi или в adhimuc

----------


## Vladiimir

Еще раз, корень "muc". Префикс "adhi-". Adhi- + muc = adhimuccati.
Подробнее смотри скриншот выше из Словаря Пали Маргарет Коун. Общество Палийских текстов 2001 год.

Ниже скриншот из Критического словаря Пали:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Еще раз, корень "muc". Префикс "adhi-". Adhi- + muc = adhimuccati.
> Подробнее смотри ...


Ещё раз:
Adhi- + muc  
никак не может сразу дать  adhimuccati 
так сразу употребимый в речи глагол не образуется 

Скажи своим чтоб более подробней и системней написали )
где например основы от которых эти слова образуются, где система их словобразования, ...
а то просто набор употребляемых слов, *по сути основанный лишь на созвучии* 
плюс если и есть какоето подобие основ, то они почемуто поданы как происходящие от употребляемых слов. такого в принципе не может быть, основы не могут происходить от употребляемых форм глаголов (упрощённо говоря например слово "ход" не может произойти от слова "ходить" и тем более от "ходит")

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ещё раз:
> Adhi- + muc  
> никак не может сразу дать  adhimuccati 
> так сразу употребимый в речи глагол не образуется 
> 
> Скажи своим чтоб более подробней написали )


Кому своим? Специалистам-лексикографам? Не знаете как пассивные формы глаголов образуются? Или не можете словарную статью прочитать?

Если нужно все слово: префикс adhi + корень "muc" + суффикс пассива "ya" + частица 3-лица ед. числа "ti"

Еще раз. Смотрите словари. Скриншоты выше. Фантазерства не-специалистов всерьез обсуждать не намерен.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> префикс adhi + корень "muc" + суффикс пассива "ya" + частица 3-лица ед. числа "ti"
> 
> .


 "суфикс" должен добавляться к основе
прежде должна сложиться основа например: _adhimucа_, _adhimuccа_ и т.п., которая уже может образовывать разные формы глаголов и кроме пассива, и не только формы глаголов но и имена: существительные и т.п.
пассив просто может быть типа удобен как словарная форма для словарей, но от пассива не образуются остальные формы глаголов
и уж тем более никакое существительное не может образоваться от формы пассива с личным окончанием  и не только от пассива, но и вообще от употребимых в речи форм глаголов с личными окончаниями

причём основа уже может иметь значение отличное от области значения дхату("корня")
например дхату _гам_ учавствует в образовании основы _авагаччха_ , но основа  _авагаччха_  имеет значение типа ""понимать, изучать, научаться"",  хотя в дхату _гам_  значение ""ход"", и вот уже все образующиеся слова от этой основы "авагаччха"  наследуют именно значение ""понимать, изучать, научаться""

и основа должна была сложиться задолго задолго до времени жизни Будды, при котором уже во всю употреблялись слова произошедшие именно от этой основы а не от какой-то из глагольных формы с личными окончаниями, и именно смысл этой основы уже служил для понимания производных о неё слов. 
и такие основы в индийских языках и есть то, что можно назвать нашим понятием грамматики - корень слова, даже если они содержат аффиксы которые ещё в более древние времена формирования языка с ними срослись.

----------


## Vladiimir

> "суфикс" должен добавляться к основе


Вы бы хоть с грамматикой какой-нибудь ознакомились, что ли? Суффикс -ya- может присоединяться и прямо к корню. Например, к корню оканчивающемуся на единичный согласный, как в нашем случае. Как, например, и в слове "paccati". Корень "pac" + суффикс "-ya-" + частица 3 лица ед.ч. наст. вр. "-ti". Т.е. pac+ya+ti = paccati. 





> пассив просто может быть типа удобен как словарная форма для словарей, но от пассива не образуются остальные формы глаголов


Пассив не потому, что он "удобен" для словарей, а потому что значение пассивное. Если бы была активная форма, то было бы не "быть устремленным", а "устремлять".

Вообще не понимаю, что вы хотите сказать. Корень есть и его никуда не деть. Корень будет всегда. Понятно, что конечные значения слова всегда меняются под воздействием префиксов и суффиксов. Т.е. есть значение корня и есть значение слова. Один корень дает весь спектр значений, которые имеют разные слова от этого корня. Но корень остается корнем. В словаре он указан. И этот корень для обсуждаемого слова (т.е. adhimutta/adhimuccati) - "muc". Тот же самый корень, что и у слов vimutta/vimuccati. Значения слов разные, а корень один и тот же - "muc". 

Еще раз. Есть словари. См. в словарях подробнее. Скриншоты выше.

С корнем muc достаточно слов в санскрите. Вот, некоторые значения слов, которые происходят от корня "muc", но не имеют, на первый взгляд, очевидного отношения к "освобождению", из словаря Монье-Вильямса (кстати, значения приставочных глаголов в нем даются через "префикс+корень"):  
ā-muc - надевать (одежду), закреплять украшение и т.д.
ā-mukta - надетый, одетый
prati-muc - надевать одежду, одеваться, зареплять и т.д.

Но тем, не менее они происходят от одного корня "muc".

Корень везде будет "muc". Значения слов могут быть разными. Но если разбирать слово по частям, то можно выделить корень, который везде будет "muc".

----------


## Vladiimir

Думаю, что есть ученые-лексикографы, которые составляют статьи для словарей. И есть фантазеры не-специалисты. *Каждый сам выбирает кому он будет следовать.* Скриншоты статей двух самых авторитетных словарей Пали можно посмотреть выше. 

Можно еще, для разнообразия, добавить статью из Пали-английского словаря Рис-Дэвидса/Стеда:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы бы хоть с грамматикой какой-нибудь ознакомились, что ли? Суффикс -ya- может присоединяться и прямо к корню. Например, к корню оканчивающемуся на единичный согласный, как в нашем случае. Как, например, и в слове "paccati". Корень "pac" + суффикс "-ya-" + частица 3 лица ед.ч. наст. вр. "-ti". Т.е. pac+ya+ti = paccati. 
> .


При образовании пассива - дхату основы глагола возвращается к своей простой форме.
Это не совсем то, что лишь сказать: суффикс присоединяется прямо к корню (хотя и так бывает для простоты понимания описывают), 
так как пассивный залог (как прочем другие формы глаголов где дхату основы возвращается к своей простой форме) того или иного глагола не существует сам по себе, а является частью всей словоизменительной системы этого глагола.

исходя также и из этого, не может такого быть, что бал лишь пассивный залог с окончанием третьего лица адхимучйате \ адхимуччати и от него уже образовались остальные производные адхимуч, 
к тому же  есть ещё вышеприводимые  адхимокша \  адхимоккха, для образования которых не нужен пассив(не нужен пассив где дхату возвращается к простой форме)  и явно видно что они образовались от основы где дхату в сильной форме.

и повторюсь: новое словообразование от форм глаголов с личными окончаниями - не происходит (по крайней мере в индийских)  это ещё и к тому повторяю, что есть и "арахант" выводят от формы глагола с личным окончанием

(касаемо словарей и словарных статей: есть разные типы словарей и используются разнообразные подходы для составления в каждом типе. В двуязычных словарях часто выбор заглавного слова словарной статьи просто обусловлен принципом составления словарей принятом в языке автора словаря и не имеет никакого отношения к тому что это якобы исходная форма.)

----------


## Балдинг

> <sorry for off>


Та тема уже закрыта (см. пост 173), сейчас случайно вновь этот вопрос всплыл, может быть и   @*Shus* присоединится, как историк культуры среди прочего: не припомните ли исторически в каких школах (традициях) использовалось одеяние однотонного насыщенного (густого) синего цвета?

----------


## Shus

> Та тема уже закрыта (см. пост 173), сейчас случайно вновь этот вопрос всплыл, может быть и   @*Shus* присоединится, как историк культуры среди прочего: не припомните ли исторически в каких школах (традициях) использовалось одеяние однотонного насыщенного (густого) синего цвета?


У буддистов, насколько я знаю, не использовалось. Есть упоминания о еретических группах, в т.ч. занимающихся всякими безобразиями , одетых в синее. Источники сейчас сходу не вспомню, м.б. в указе правителя Гугэ (куда затем пригласили Атишу Дипанкару) или в тибетских исторических анналах.

UPD: И вроде в ланкийских хрониках еретеки в синем (Nilapatadarshana).

----------

Балдинг (10.03.2021)

----------


## Vladiimir

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mah%C4%AB%C5%9B%C4%81saka:



> Between 148 and 170 CE, the Parthian monk An Shigao came to China and translated a work which describes the color of monastic robes (Skt. kāṣāya) utilized in five major Indian Buddhist sects, called Da Biqiu Sanqian Weiyi (Chinese: 大比丘三千威儀).[9] Another text translated at a later date, the Śāriputraparipṛcchā, contains a very similar passage corroborating this information.[9] In both sources, *members of the Mahīśāsaka sect* are described as *wearing blue robes*. The relevant portion of the Mahāsāṃghika Śāriputraparipṛcchā reads, "*The Mahīśāsaka* school practice dhyāna, and penetrate deeply. They *wear blue robes*."[10]

----------

Балдинг (10.03.2021), Владимир Николаевич (10.03.2021)

----------


## Shus

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mah%C4%AB%C5%9B%C4%81saka:


Спасибо. Про этих не вспомнил.

----------


## Vladiimir

> При образовании пассива - дхату основы глагола возвращается к своей простой форме.
> Это не совсем то, что лишь сказать: суффикс присоединяется прямо к корню (хотя и так бывает для простоты понимания описывают),


Это именно то, что и говорится, суффикс -ya присоединяется *прямо к корню*. Некоторые корни при этом принимают слабую ступень, но далеко не все. Большинство корней не меняется. Смотрим грамматику Вордера:



Корень в любой из трех ступеней остается корнем. 


Еще раз. Суффикс -ya присоединяется к корню. Иногда, через соединительную i присоединяется к основе. Вот правила присоединения (из грамматики Тилбе):






То же самое из грамматики Стивена Коллинза:



Как можно видеть, способы соединения суффикса -ya  с *корнем* оговаривается отдельно от соединения суффикса -ya с *основой*. Можно еще бесконечно приводить примеры и более подробно разбирать правила. Но в принципе, на мой взгляд, все и так ясно. Здесь можно сказать то же самое, что и про словари выше. Специалисты-грамматисты составляют грамматики. Фантазеры-неспециалисты фантазируют. Кому из них стоит следовать - каждый для себя решает сам.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Если согласиться с тем, что mutta -- освободившийся, свободный, вольный; то получится красота contra, то есть вариант Бхиккху Бодхи: освобожден от идеи красивого.


В варианте Бхиккху Бодхи, насколько я понимаю, нет такого: "освобожден *от* идеи красивого". У него получается "освобожден *к* идее красивого", "свободен *по направлению к* идее красивого". Т.е. "ничто не удерживает от идеи красивого", "нет препятствий для восприятия идеи красивого". Другими словами "с умом отпущенным по направлению к идее прекрасного". Т.е., другими словами, речь о: "полном настрое *на* идею красивого". Таким образом перевод Бхиккху Бодхи, в общем, соответствует вариантам других, упомянутых выше, переводчиков. Только у Бхиккху Бодхи он еще более буквальный, т.к. буквально передает даже значения корня. Т.е. он буквально передает и значение префикса и значение корня и, получает при этом, то же самое по сути значение, что и другие.

----------

Балдинг (10.03.2021)

----------


## Vladiimir

Т.е. выглядит, на мой взгляд, как попытка перевести сверх-буквально.

----------

Балдинг (25.02.2022)

----------


## Балдинг

> В варианте Бхиккху Бодхи, насколько я понимаю, нет такого: "освобожден *от* идеи красивого". У него получается "освобожден *к* идее красивого", "свободен *по направлению к* идее красивого". Т.е. "ничто не удерживает от идеи красивого", "нет препятствий для восприятия идеи красивого". Другими словами "с умом отпущенным по направлению к идее прекрасного". Т.е., другими словами, речь о: "полном настрое *на* идею красивого". Таким образом перевод Бхиккху Бодхи, в общем, соответствует вариантам других, упомянутых выше, переводчиков. Только у Бхиккху Бодхи он еще более буквальный, т.к. буквально передает даже значения корня. Т.е. он буквально передает и значение префикса и значение корня и, получает при этом, то же самое по сути значение, что и другие.


Это в корне меняет дело. В таком случае остается только красота pro. 
Проблема возникает, когда гугл-переводчик "One is released upon the idea of the beautiful" предлагает нам понять как "Один освобожден от идеи прекрасного". А бумажный словарь однозначное понимание дает с предлогом "from" и умалчивает о варианте с "upon". 
Но, совершенно верно, если взять "upon" как "на", то получается, что как бы (образно) "отпущен на поляну прекрасного".
Shame on me, с английским тоже не все в порядке у меня. Вот не могу навскидку "чувствовать язык", чтобы сказать, как лучше ощущать сочетание "released upon".

----------


## Vladiimir

Проиллюстрировать эту идею можно парой скриншотов. Первый скриншот из Абхидхамматтхасангахи (пер. и комментарий Нарада Махатхеры 1979 г.). Второй - этот же фрагмент, но уже из издания под редакцией Бхиккху Бодхи (2012 г.). Рассматривается термин adhimokkha:





В редакции Бхиккху Бодхи:

----------

Балдинг (25.02.2022)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это в корне меняет дело. В таком случае остается только красота pro. 
> Проблема возникает, когда гугл-переводчик "One is released upon the idea of the beautiful" предлагает нам понять как "Один освобожден от идеи прекрасного". А бумажный словарь однозначное понимание дает с предлогом "from" и умалчивает о варианте с "upon". 
> Но, совершенно верно, если взять "upon" как "на", то получается, что как бы (образно) "отпущен на поляну прекрасного".
> Shame on me, с английским тоже не все в порядке у меня. Вот не могу навскидку "чувствовать язык", чтобы сказать, как лучше ощущать сочетание "released upon".


Вы пытались сделать то же самое. Перевести отдельно префикс и отдельно "mutta". Только "mutta", вы восприняли как "muta". 

Вот ниже я скопипастил текст одного из скриншотов, чтобы Вы могли засунуть его в Гугл (если Вы пользуюетесь Гуглом). Он должен худо-бедно передать идею:




> (3) *Decision (adhimokkha)*: The word adhimokkha means, literally, “the releasing of the mind onto the object.” Hence, it has been rendered “decision” or “resolution.” It has the characteristic of conviction, the function of not groping, and the manifestation as decisiveness. Its proximate cause is a thing to be concerned about. It is compared to a stone pillar owing to its unshakable resolve regarding the object.

----------

Балдинг (11.03.2021)

----------


## Vladiimir

Вот перевод фрагмента на русский из _Ачарья Ануруддха. Исчерпывающее руководство по Абхидхамме. Абхидхамматха-сангаха / под общ. ред. Бхикку Бодхи, пер. с англ. Е. Гаврилов. — М.: Ганга,_ :



> (3) *Решение (адхимоккха*): Слово _адхимоккха_ буквально означает отпускание ума на объект. Поэтому оно было переведено как решение или решимость. Оно имеет характеристику убеждённости, функцию ненащупывания [т. е. противоположность блужданию в темноте «на ощуп»] и проявление в виде решимости. Его непосредственная причина – предмет убеждения. Из-за его непоколебимой решимости в отношении объекта, оно сравнимо с каменным столбом.

----------

Балдинг (11.03.2021)

----------


## Vladiimir

Скопипастенный текст первого фрагмента:




> 11. *Adhimokkha—*
> Adhi + √ muc, to release. Literally, the term means ‘release-on-to’. Adhimokkha releases the mind on to the object. Its chief characteristic is decision or choosing, and is opposed to Vicikicchà—doubt or indecision.
> It makes the decision—‘Just this one’. ...
> It is compared to a judge that decides a case. It is also compared to a steady pillar owing to its unwavering state.

----------

Балдинг (11.03.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> Вы пытались сделать то же самое. Перевести отдельно префикс и отдельно "mutta". Только "mutta", вы восприняли как "muta". 
> 
> Вот ниже я скопипастил текст одного из скриншотов, чтобы Вы могли засунуть его в Гугл (если Вы пользуюетесь Гуглом). Он должен худо-бедно передать идею:


Замечательно. Получается мы зря навели тень на Бхиккху Бодхи. Приношу раскаяние. 

P.S. К слову: "onto" гораздо доходчивее :-)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> mutto -- производная от "mutta" (санскр. mukta) от корня "muc". Adhimuccati  --> adhimutta.


и вот теперь, пройдя нарытое и с новым багажом, ответьте: 

Происходят ли эти все слова содержащие аdhimuc (в их числе и adhimutta)
происходят ли именно от формы аdhimucca*ti* (как Вы например здесь и далее писали)
?
или ...

----------


## Балдинг

> Факультативно
> 
> Не лишено вероятия, что будет любопытно также отсозерцать два варианта _подводки_ к категории пространства: в МН 121 и в "Восьми освобождениях".


_Несозданных миров отмститель будь, художник,–
Несуществующим существованье дай;_
О. Э. Мандельштам, 1911 г.

5. И снова, Ананда, бхиккху, не обращаясь к восприятию людей, не обращаясь к восприятию леса, – обращаются к однонастроенности, зависящей от восприятия земли. Их ум вступает в восприятие земли и обретает уверенность, устойчивость и решимость. *Как бычья шкура очищается от складок, когда ее растягивают на сотнях колышков, также и бхиккху, не обращая внимания на холмы и впадины на этой земле, на реки и лощины, на буреломы и колючки, на горы и неровности, обращается к однонастроенности, зависящей от восприятия земли*. Их ум вступает в восприятие земли и обретает уверенность, устойчивость и решимость. Они понимают так: "Какие бы беспокойства не зависели от восприятия людей, – таковых здесь нет; какие бы беспокойства не зависели от восприятия леса, – таковых здесь нет. Есть наличие только данного количества беспокойств, а именно, однонастроенности, зависящей от восприятия земли." Они понимают: "Это поле восприятия пусто от восприятия людей; это поле восприятия пусто от восприятия леса. Есть наличие только данного отсутствия пустотности, а именно, однонастроенности, зависящей от восприятия земли." Таким образом, они относятся к этому как к пустому от того, чего нет; но то, что остается, они понимают как то, что наличествует, следующим образом: "Это наличествует". Так, Ананда, это подлинное, неискаженное, чистое вхождение в пустотность.
МН 121

3. Глас вопiющаго в пустынѣ: приготовьте путь Господу, прямыми сдѣлайте в степи стези Богу нашему;
4. *Всякiй дол да наполнится, и всякая гора и холм да понизится, кривизны выпрямятся, и неровные пути сдѣлаются гладкими*;
5. И явится слава Господня, и узрит всякая плоть спасенiе Божiе; ибо уста Господни изрекли это. 
Ис. 40, 4-5

"Subha же!" = subhanteva (subhantveva)

 Будучи освобождены от (released from) содержимого форм [1] {два плана: 1) явный план -- физическая земля; 2) ментальный план -- доктринальное догматическое содержимое, включая, в частности, тривиальные варианты интерпретации идеи бога}, создав тем самым необходимые предпосылки, в нашем "здесь и теперь" [2] мы позволяем случиться (никаких гарантий случания, впрочем, нет), release upon, красоте (ум бывает отпущен на поляну прекрасного) как таковой (ед. число), восходящая ступень операции абстрагирования, или фаза на сужающемся спиралеподобном пути, в центре которой несозданная (сиречь вечная в смысле вневременности) дхарма [см. эпиграф]. Ну не аллилуя ли?
____________
1. См., например, шаги 1 и 2 схемы восьмеричного освобождения.
2. "372. Кто победил время и в прошлом и в будущем, чьи мысли исполнились чудною чистотою, *чей дух не влечется ни к одному здесь пристанищу*, тот шествует верною дорогою", -- Снп 2.13
_Комментарий поясняет, что прошлые вещи – это пять совокупностей (кхандха), которые когда-то были и теперь прошли. Будущие вещи – это пять совокупностей, которые пока не появились. Ума конструкции преодолел: тот, кто преодолел умственные конструкции "я" и "моё" или же тот, кто преодолел умственные конструкции, возникающие на основе жажды и воззрений._

P.S. Удержание красоты, subhanteva'ы, аллилуйи -- отдельная тема. Для начала туда впадать (release onto).

----------


## Балдинг

Снп 2.14 Дхаммика сутта "Мирянин Дхаммика"

Перевод 1
_395. Как кучи горячих углей, пусть разумный избегает развратной жизни; если не может вместить жизнь непорочности, пусть не грешит он с чужими женщинами._

Перевод 2
_И мудрый должен избегать вести себя нечисто,
Как если б ямы с углями горящей сторонился.
А если жизнь безбрачную вести он не способен,
То изменять не должен он с супругою чужой. (21)_

Перевод 3
_A wise man should avoid unchastity as (he would avoid falling into) a pit of glowing charcoal. If unable to lead a celibate life, he should not go to another's wife._

Перевод пояснения Бхиккху Бодхи
_Строфа по поводу третьего правила рекомендует полное половое воздержание как идеальный вариант, но и супружескую половую жизнь в качестве вторичной альтернативы._

Лучшее враг хорошего.

Вопрос по содержанию лучшего: позволяет ли первоисточник установить однозначный смысл: воздержание безотносительно к брачным отношениям, то есть включая воздержание в браке, либо только безбрачие?

----------


## Vladiimir

Если близко к тексту перевести, то будет как-то так:



> Пусть мудрый избегает нецеломудренной жизни (abrahmacariya), как ямы с раскаленными углями.
> Но если же он не способен вести целомудренную жизнь (brahmacariya), то пусть не преступает с чужой женой.


Т.е. получается, другими словами: если не можешь избежать нецеломудренной жизни (abrahmacariya), то тогда веди ее (т.е. эту нецеломудренную жизнь (abrahmacariya)) не с чужой женой.

----------

Балдинг (12.03.2021)

----------


## Vladiimir

> и вот теперь, пройдя нарытое и с новым багажом, ответьте: 
> 
> Происходят ли эти все слова содержащие аdhimuc (в их числе и adhimutta)
> происходят ли именно от формы аdhimucca*ti* (как Вы например здесь и далее писали)
> ?
> или ...


Я такого не писал. Причем здесь форма 3-го лица ед. числа настоящего времени и происхождение причастия прошедшего времени?
Я писал, что "mutta" (санскр. mukta) - это производная от корня "muc":



> *mutto -- производная от "mutta" (санскр. mukta) от корня "muc"*. Adhimuccati  --> adhimutta.


Не знаю, что тут может быть непонятного... На мой взгляд любому, кто хотя бы поверхностно ознакомился с грамматикой все должно быть понятно. Образовано путем присоединения к корню *muc* суффикса причастия прош. вр. *-ta*. С префиксной формой *mutta* все то же самое.

Слова:



> Adhimuccati --> adhimutta.


значат, что adhimutta - это форма от глагола adhimuccati. Другими словами , *adhimutta - это причастие прошедшего времени от глагола adhimuccati*. Это не значит, что оно происходит именно от формы третьего лица ед. числа настоящего времени. Это значит, что получить полную информацию о нем (в том числе о его корне) можно в словарях под заголовком "*adhimuccati*" (если заголовки статей для глаголов в данных словарях организуются по форме 3-го лица ед. числа настоящего времени) и под заголовком *adhimutta* (если он есть отдельно от главной статьи). В словарях русского языка заголовками статей для глаголов служит форма инфинитива. В индийских словарях - это либо корень (с префиксом, если есть), либо как чаще всего в Пали, форма 3-го лица ед. числа наст. времени. И как в случае русского языка, не значит, что все формы слов под заголовком "читать" произошли именно от формы инфинитива, также и в словарях Пали, заголовок "adhimuccati" не значит, что все формы под этим заголовком произошли от формы 3-го лица ед. числа, наст. времени. Грубо говоря, это значит, что для понимания значений *adhimutta* смотри *adhimuccati*.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ..значат, что adhimutta - это форма от глагола adhimuccati. Другими словами , *adhimutta - это причастие прошедшего времени от глагола adhimuccati*. Это не значит, что оно происходит именно от формы третьего лица ед. числа настоящего времени.... .


и вот вот потихонечку подходим к основам.

имеем например изменяемую форму в виде глагола третьего лица adhimuccati - а какова его _основа_ ?

(всегда, если есть изменяемые формы - есть и их основа* несущая их значение, изменяемых форм слова не существует без их неизменяемой основы - это верно для всех флективных языков.
*небольшая подсказка - в данном случае это будет так называемая _производная_ основа )

----------


## Vladiimir

> и вот вот потихонечку подходим к основам.
> 
> имеем например изменяемую форму в виде глагола третьего лица adhimuccati - а какова его _основа_ ?
> 
> (всегда, если есть изменяемые формы - есть и их основа* несущая их значение, изменяемых форм слова не существует без их неизменяемой основы - это верно для всех флективных языков.
> *небольшая подсказка - в данном случае это будет так называемая _производная_ основа )


Причем здесь "основа"? "Основа" образована присоединением суффикса пассива к корню. Основа - это результат соеденения суффикса с корнем. К основе в дальнейшем, при необходимости, могут присоединяться другие суффиксы или флексии. В данном случае к пассивной основе abhimucc(-a) (которая образована в результате соединения корня и суффикса) присоединяется флексивная частица 3-го лица.ед. числа настоящего времени (-ti).  Правила присоедениения флексивной частицы мы не обсуждали. Мы обсуждали присоединение суффикса пассива к корню muc, которое происходит при образовании пассивной формы. См. выше скриншоты из грамматик и словарей. Если надо я еще могу навалить сколько угодно.

Вот, для наглядности скриншот на сайт словарей по вашей же ссылке. В ней 11 словарей и в каждом представлена информация по слову adhimuccati, которые авторы словарей считают важной для понимания слова. Почти во всех словарях показано строение слова. И в подавляющем большинстве показана схема слова: префикс + корень + суффикс пассива (adhi + muc + ya), в некоторых к схеме добавлена флексия ровно в том виде, как я приводил в своих постах выше:adhi+muc+ya+ti. В словаре Рис-Дэвидса/Стеда авторы не посчитали нужным обозначать в схеме даже суффикс, обозначив только префикс и корень. Два словаря выделили только префикс + беспрефиксную форму 3-го лица ед. ч. Нигде в этих словарях нет ничего про основу. Потому что *она не важна для объяснения значения* этого слова. Она может быть важна только для объяснения присоединения флексивной частицы, правила присоединения которой объясняются буквально в первом уроке любого учебника. Здесь важно от какого корня произошло слова, какое грамматическое значение добавляет присоединяемый к корню суффикс и есть ли префикс. И какое в результате получается значение. Вот что словари считают нужным для понимания слова:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Причем здесь "основа"? "Основа" образована присоединением суффикса пассива к корню. Основа - это результат соеденения суффикса с корнем. К основе в дальнейшем, при необходимости, могут присоединяться другие суффиксы или флексии. В данном случае к пассивной основе abhimucc(-a) ....


С чем же Вы не согласны, когда нормальным флективным русским языком, написал:
прежде должна сложиться основа например: adhimucа, adhimuccа и т.п.
: )

а теперь скажите, как от adhimucc(-a) образовалось адхимоккха \ адхимокша ?
или может можно найти ещё и общую производящую основу, общую и для адхимучча\адхимучйа и для адхимоккха\адхимокша ?

(ничего ведь, что я нормально всеми читаемой кириллицей, а не латиницей. 
а основы, да конечно же англичанам не важны, их язык уже давно упростился к аналитическому и не мудрено, что более полные грамматики древнеиндийских пишутся в западном мире на немецком. 
п.с. на родном для Вас флективном русском языке также есть хорошие работы по этой теме )

----------


## Ассаджи

> а теперь скажите, как от adhimucc(-a) образовалось адхимоккха \ адхимокша ?
> или может можно найти ещё и общую производящую основу, общую и для адхимучча\адхимучйа и для адхимоккха\адхимокша ?
> 
> (ничего ведь, что я нормально всеми читаемой кириллицей, а не латиницей. 
> а основы, да конечно же англичанам не важны, их язык уже давно упростился к аналитическому и не мудрено, что более полные грамматики древнеиндийских пишутся в западном мире на немецком. 
> п.с. на родном для Вас флективном русском языке также есть хорошие работы по этой теме )


Зловредные англичане пытаются завести нас во тьму своим машинным интеллектом. Но мы-то, славяне, знаем, что основа просто так меняться не могёт. Аллилуя!

И явится слава Господня, и узрит всякая плоть спасенiе Божiе; ибо уста Господни изрекли это.

----------


## Балдинг

> а теперь скажите, как от adhimucc(-a) образовалось адхимоккха \ адхимокша ?
> или может можно найти ещё и общую производящую основу, общую и для адхимучча\адхимучйа и для адхимоккха\адхимокша ?


1. Спасибо за ссылку на онлайн пали словарь.
2. Юмористический пункт. Когда в третий раз читал сообщение, то (прекрасная иллюстрация дхармического непостоянства ума) на словосочетании "а теперь скажите" ум непроизвольно вытащил из закромов "А теперь снимите!" из совесткого кинофильма про "Бриллиантовую руку" :-)
3. Как мне показалось, 
слово "adhimokkha" произошло как бы само от "adhi" и "mokkha" <-- ?, а
слово "adhimutto" произошло как бы само от "adhi" и "mutta" <-- "muc".
Учитывая пост #46, можно предположить, что "?" выше -- это "muc". 
Т. е. "adhimokkha" не образовывалось от "adhimucca".
4. Не могли бы эксплицировать схему словообразования через общую основу?

___________
Справочная сноска к пункту 3

adhi：[prep.] up to； over； on； above

mokkha：[m．] release； freedom； deliverance； the final release

mutta：[pp．of muñcati] released； loosened； delivered； sent off； emited； gave up．（pp．of muccati），become free．（nt．），the urine

----------


## Балдинг

> Зловредные англичане пытаются завести нас во тьму своим машинным интеллектом. Но мы-то, славяне, знаем, что основа просто так меняться не могёт. Аллилуя!
> 
> И явится слава Господня, и узрит всякая плоть спасенiе Божiе; ибо уста Господни изрекли это.


Сарказм принимается. Попытки расширить персональный словарь в самом моментуме движения одобряются, невзирая на то, что это не совсем согласуется с известным Вам предписанием:

* если Татхагата знает, что эти слова недействительные, неистинные, неполезные, а также неприятные и немилые для других, – то такие слова Татхагата не произносит. 
* Если Татхагата знает, что эти слова действительные, истинные, [но] неполезные, а также неприятные и немилые для других, – то такие слова Татхагата не произносит. 
* Если Татхагата знает, что эти слова действительные, истинные, полезные, [но] неприятные и немилые для других, – то Татхагата знает нужный момент для того, чтобы использовать такие слова. 
* Если Татхагата знает, что эти слова недействительные, неистинные, неполезные, но приятные и милые для других, – то такие слова Татхагата не произносит. 
* Если Татхагата знает, что эти слова действительные, истинные, [но] неполезные, [хотя] приятные и милые для других, – то такие слова Татхагата не произносит. 
* Если Татхагата знает, что эти слова действительные, истинные, полезные, приятные и милые для других, – то Татхагата знает нужный момент для того, чтобы использовать такие слова. И почему? Потому что у Татхагаты есть сострадание к живым существам».

Тут попутно возникает резонный вопрос, в чем прок многолетних занятий, если элементарные предписания не усваиваются? Но не будем о грустном.

По сабжу же, если памятовать об осознанности и не ограничиваться извлечение феноменов, основывающихся целиком на психо-эмоциональном динамическом субстрате [в народе именуется "взгагатнуть". Т. е. человеку _показалось_, что он нечто воспринял, но он ограничивается извлечением лишь поверхностного слоя: взгагатнуть], а включать, наконец, время от времени ум, то, препятствуя комфортному паттерну "щелевого мышления", есть _шанс_ синтетического осмысления таких явлений, как, например, английский позитивизм, американский прагматизм в общем глобальном контексте. И тогда за буквальным содержанием могут наметиться очертания логоса. Толцыте и отверзется Вам.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.03.2021)

----------


## Ассаджи

В этом разделе явно нужно ограничение модераторами откровенного вранья, нелепых домыслов, провокаций и переходов на личности.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ..синтетического осмысления таких явлений, как, например, английский позитивизм, американский прагматизм в общем глобальном контексте...


Поклон сиянию Речи, объединяющей оформленное Тело и не имеющий формы Ум !

структура и формы выражения каждого конкретного языка обусловливают способ и направление мышления каждого человека и любой человек он - человек хоть как-то мыслящий, мыслящий на каком-то конкретном языке, мыслящий с помощью какой-то конкретной структуры и формы выражения, которым следует и которыми облекается мысль.

ближе к грамматикам(именно во множественном). как и вообщем Речь в целом, так и каждый конкретный язык - безграничны. грамматики, нужны для описания того или иного языка, членят речь того или иного языка на условные составляющие, на основе того или иного принципа. 
при этом, как и цвета можно условно членить по разным принципам и даже сообразно одному принципу можно выделять разное количество цветов и в разных местах проводить границы каждого такого конкретного так выделенного цвета.
как и членение звуков можно условно членить по разным принципам и даже сообразно одному принципу можно выделять разное количество звуков и в разных местах проводить границы каждого такого конкретного так выделенного звука.
так и грамматики, в том числе и того типа из обширности "грамматик", который можно обозначить как "описательная грамматика", для каждого конкретного языка - может быть огромнейшее множество разных описательных грамматик, как по разным принципам\подходам принятым для каждой конкретной грамматики, так и даже с использованием одного того же принципа\подхода.
любое любое вычленение(оформление, упорядовачивание и т.д. и т.п.) - условно, и нет и не может быть среди них ни одного абсолютного.

разбор любого слова(а здесь следует заметить что и само понятие "слово" - условно и даже не имеет общепризнанного определение) по составу - для языков аналитического типа может и можно более менее назвать словообразованием (хотя если язык упростился до аналитического из флективного, то и для него такой разбор слова также бывает не является объяснением словообразования в исторической ретроспективе возникновения этого слова), 
обозначение же разбора слова по составу, как "словообразование" - для языков флективных(особенно древних) и вовсе может увести от действительного исторического процесса возникновения слова, так как слова не возникали именно так как они разбираются по составу.

касаемо образования _адхимучйа_- и _адхимокша_ (в написании пали: _адхимучча_- и _адхимоккха_) . то естественно же для их возникновения в древнеиндийской языковой общности должна была сложиться производящая основа *_адхимуч_ (в сильной ступени этаже основа будет *_адхимоч_) и для древнеиндийской языковой общности на определённом этапе её развития (окончание данного этапа приблизительно совпадает с временем составления древнейших частей Риг Веды) довольно характерно такое слияние дхату с "префиксом" (или может точнее с "предлогом") и образование таким образом новой уже нерасчленяющейся лексической единицы - несущей уже своё новое значение несводимое к сумме значений "предлога" и дхату; и не выводимое из прямого значения дхату. 

(прим. _ дхату_ чаще всего переводят, как "корень", подразумевая либо вообщем "корень слова", либо "корень глагола")

----------

Балдинг (28.03.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

Снп. 5.14 Посала-манава-пуччха "Вопросы Посалы"

1111. – К нему, все отринувшему, не жаждущему, сорвавшему всякое сомнение, – к нему, совершенному во всех истинах, я несу с мольбою свое вопрошение.
1112. О Будда, я вопрошаю о том, кто освободился от прежних обликов, кто отсек всякую телесную форму, кто видит внутри и снаружи: "Ничего нет", – куда ему следовать дальше?
1113. – Совершенный, ведая все уровни сознавания (винняна-ттхиттия), ведает и освобождение для того, кто пребывает в них, и ведущие к этому шаги.
1114. Познав, что отсутствие чего-либо (акинчана) порождается узами наслаждений, он ничем не будет побежден в том познании, доступном лишь совершенному брахману, невосполнимому в мудрости.

Как понимать (разъяснения, толкования, расшифровки, развороты)?

----------


## Aion

> Как понимать (разъяснения, толкования, расшифровки, развороты)?


Как можете. Всё равно, конечный пункт герменевтики - непонимание...

----------


## sergey

> Снп. 5.14 Посала-манава-пуччха "Вопросы Посалы"
> 
> 1111. – К нему, все отринувшему, не жаждущему, сорвавшему всякое сомнение, – к нему, совершенному во всех истинах, я несу с мольбою свое вопрошение.
> 1112. О Будда, я вопрошаю о том, кто освободился от прежних обликов, кто отсек всякую телесную форму, кто видит внутри и снаружи: "Ничего нет", – куда ему следовать дальше?
> 1113. – Совершенный, ведая все уровни сознавания (винняна-ттхиттия), ведает и освобождение для того, кто пребывает в них, и ведущие к этому шаги.
> 1114. Познав, что отсутствие чего-либо (акинчана) порождается узами наслаждений, он ничем не будет побежден в том познании, доступном лишь совершенному брахману, невосполнимому в мудрости.
> 
> Как понимать (разъяснения, толкования, расшифровки, развороты)?


Можно посмотреть дополнительно английский перевод с комментариями переводчика. https://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipi...5.14.than.html



> О Будда, я вопрошаю о том, кто освободился от прежних обликов, кто отсек всякую телесную форму, кто видит внутри и снаружи: "Ничего нет", 
> 1118. Vibhūtarūpasaññissa sabbakāyappabhāyino Ajjhattañca bahiddhā ca natthi kiñciti passato, 
> 
> of one devoid of perception of forms,
> who has abandoned all the body,
> 			every body,
> who sees, within & without,
> 	'There is nothing': (пер. Тханиссаро Бхиккху)


Речь идёт о том, кто вышел за пределы созерцания форм и пребывает в сфере (осознавании) "ничего нет" (акинчаятана). Слова об освобождении от распознавания, восприятия форм встречаются в суттах, когда речь идет о восхождении из четвертой джханы в сферы вне форм. Это то, что в приведеннном вами русском переводе - "о том, кто освободился от прежних обликов", а у Тханиссаро Бхиккху " of one devoid of perception of forms". Аналогично про освободившегося от всех тел - это всё, как я понимаю, про пребывание в сферах вне форм (арупа).
Напомню, что именно сфера "ничто" - это, чему научил бодхисатту Арада Калама.
Здесь Посала спрашивает Будду, куда двигаться дальше тому, кто достиг этой сферы.

Будда отвечает:



> [The Buddha:]
> The Tathagata, knowing directly
> 	all stations of consciousness, [2] 
> knows for one stationed in them
> 	release
> 	& the steps leading there.


Будда в ответ говорит, что Татхагата знает "стоянки" сознания и освобождение от них для пребывающего в них ("стоящего") и шаги к этому освобождению (Viññāṇaṭṭhitiyo sabbā, Abhijānaṁ tathāgato; Tiṭṭhantamenaṁ jānāti, Vimuttaṁ tapparāyaṇaṁ.)
О семи "стоянках" сознания говорится, например в Маханидана сутте:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...utta-sv.htm#a4
Как раз седьмая из них - сфера "ничто".

Дальше Будда в частности говорит, что сфера "ничто" порождается узами наслаждения, и что тот, кто это познал, "видит там ясно" (перевожу с англ. перевода Тханиссаро бхиккху), вот, в вашей цитате:



> Познав, что отсутствие чего-либо (акинчана) порождается узами наслаждений, он ничем не будет побежден в том познании,


или, например вот тут



> Ākiñcaññā sambhavaṃ ñatvā nandi saṃyojanaṃ iti,
> Evametaṃ abhiññāya tato tattha vipassati 
> 
> Knowing directly
> the origin of nothingness
> to be the fetter of delight,
> one then sees there clearly.
> (пер. Тханиссаро бхиккху).


В Маханидана сутте говорится и про освобождение от этих семи "стоянок" и двух сфер:



> «Ананда, когда монах – поняв в соответствии с действительностью происхождение, прекращение, привлекательность, опасность, и спасение в отношении этих семи месторасположений сознания и двух сфер – освободился посредством не-цепляния, то он зовётся монахом, освобождённым мудростью.

----------

Aion (30.04.2021), Балдинг (30.04.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> О семи "стоянках" сознания говорится, например в Маханидана сутте:
> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...utta-sv.htm#a4
> Как раз седьмая из них - сфера "ничто".


Приношу благодарность за подробный разворот.
Основной топик еще нуждается в дополнительном созерцании (deliberation). 

А попутный момент просится быть помеченным. Маханидана сутта (ДН 15) очень удачно всплыла. Когда созерцаешь (не в смысле meditation, а в смысле deliberation) станции по традиционной схеме, например МН 121, то до "ничто" включительно более-менее гладко идет (как бы логика, последовательность, вытекаемость, гармония, subhanteva). После "ничто" происходит как бы некий срыв, в котором не мог самостоятельно разобраться, и пришлось подвесить (либо дорисовывать "свою" схему для "ни восприятие ни не-восприятие"). 
А сейчас читаю соответствующий раздел Маханидана сутты в переводе Тханиссаро Бхиккху, по великодушно предоставленной Вами ссылке, и вот оно: 7 состояний сознания + 2 сферы ==> как бы разнопорядковые вещи, то есть ощущение срыва было неспроста.

----------


## Балдинг

В целях экономии числа тем подумалось Удану тоже здесь разбирать. Но название темы вроде бы уже нельзя отредактировать.

Уважаемые друзья, не могли бы прокомментировать Удана 3.1 Каммавипаккаджа: Высказывание о [плодах] поступков.

----------


## Балдинг

Будучи настойчивым, не обращаясь к факту игнорирования интересного места #1, Балдинг обращается к сообществу с запросом о комментарии интересного места #2: Удана 7.1 и 7.2 про Бхаддию-карлика.
В частности, касательно уровня «реализации» Бхаддии-карлика.

----------


## Балдинг

Почтенные, не могли бы подсказать координаты сутты (видел на Theravada.ru), по содержанию аналогичной разделу «Условия благоденствия нации» ДН 16 (про собрания, согласие и т. д.).

----------

